
What about the user?? - kalu
http://martinfowler.com/articles/web-security-basics.html#HashAndSaltYourUsersPasswords
======
kalu
As a user, I don't always care that much about security. I use a throw away
password and wouldn't be that upset if my account was compromised.

What i do care about is your stupic website that imposes unreasonable
cpnstraints on my password, then corces me to answer three personal questions,
information id prefer not to share, information that becomes less useful the
more it is shared.

Lets find a solution. How about a checkbox that says "does security mayter to
you".

